# I want to host a tournament



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,
I know that I have not posted much on here,







but I would like to host a tournament. I have a few ideas floating around in my head, and would like some input from you. What type of prizes would y'all want to see? More cash handouts or actual products? How much would you pay to enter a multi-species tournament? How many places would you like to see awarded? If everything goes to plan, all participants will walk away with some type of "Prize Bag", just for showing up. I am still trying to find sponsors and work out details on the goody bags, but this will take place next season (2014) to give everyone involved time to get their act together. This will be restricted to Kayak/Canoe fishers only, and a portion of the proceeds will go towards disabled vets (wounded warrior, etc) or the Navy SeAL foundation. I was also thinking about having a spot on the registration cards to have a list of different charities/organizations you can allocate for your funds to go. 
I want this to be big, (as does any host) but I also want it to be fun for all who attend. Let me have your input, either here or PM.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I want a tournament to have an offshore division of something other then mackerel for a change. Heck just having an offshore division for mackerel would be nice now that I think about it.

Prizes Im not too concerned about, especially if the proceeds go to charity if the entry fee isnt too high. Also having it at a place that the anglers can partake in an adult beverage or two to swap fishing lies would be a plus.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

JD, Great idea about the partaking of the beverages afterwards. I am thinking of having a category for the prizes as "most variety of fish caught" or something like that. So if you go out and catch a red, a speck, a largemouth and a flounder, then you would be in the running for something, even if they were all under a pound each. I didn't mention it, but this will be a fresh, salt, brackish water tourney...meaning you can go into the creeks and catch stuff, or you can go out to the rigs...all fish are game, (in accordance with the law of course)
Side note, should this be strictly a CPR or leave it to the discretion of the angler?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

$20 buy in, no prizes. All money goes to a local family(e.g :send a terminal ill child to Disneyworld). Winners get bragging rights. Puts a positive light on our growing community and helps out someone who needs the money more than us. I'm in.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

PAWG....very good idea. I am wavering in the $20-$30 range.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

For those interested in this, let me know what you think about these ideas. This date is just a reference point and is not to be taken seriously until futher notice...Captain's meeting will be the evening of Friday, June 20, 2014. There you will be given a token and the rules will be discussed. Fishing will begin at 12:01 AM Saturday, June 21, 2014 (although you are not required to be on the water at this time, just giving everyone a chance to get out) and weigh in will be at 4:00 PM. There will be the following categories for fish, with the top three scores posted in each:
*bass, crappie, red fish, speckled trout, flounder, sheepshead, snapper, grouper, trigger, king mackerel *and* spanish mackerel*. 
If you catch a fish not listed, it will still count towards the "Most Species Caught" category. All fish will be photographed, and date/time stamped (I am working on providing cameras) and legal game fish can be kept in accordance with state and federalcensored laws. I have set the entry fee at $30 per person. Teams are allowed, as long as you can still physically see your partner, and their scores will be posted as the team name. If you are tandem fishing with your kid (10 and up) or spouse, the entry fee will be $50. I have a few prospective sponsors, and will be working out the details with them. 
What is a good location for weigh-in for everyone? I know this is PFF, but there are competitors in Mobile and all over. I am good with anywhere, but how about a central location? Would someone from that side of the water be willing to do weigh-ins and then we could have two locations?
What other input do you guys have? I hope that more than 2 people would be interested in this.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you looking to make money or break even? Unless you have sponsors you won't. If you offer to sell t-shirts you will lose money.

It's fun, but unless you get sponsers good luck with even breaking even.

I have hosted a crappy local tournament. No sponsors, no marketing. I broke even with t-shirts twice in about 10 years...


Think about worst case scanario. Bad weather... Bonita Dan actually catches a Redfish...

Sorry... but worst case?...

Insurance?

Jim


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not in it to make a dime. I'm going to try and keep the cost as low as possible, but still have a decent program. Whatever money is raised and profitted will be forwarded to charity.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I think we need a yak fishin rodeo. Kinda like the Optimist and Sertoma clubs do. Outcast has one too. Lots of species, lots of prizes. Be nice to be able to place in two or more categories. I don't like the two weigh-ins thing, too complicated for the awards ceremony. A two day event would also be awesome.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 on that tim, we need more two day tourney's for us yaks, we're a slow methodical bunch lol, im liking this idea tho, gotta get our team ginned up this year for sure, gonna be scouting in the mothership soon tim if u wanna come,


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

This almost sounds like Kayak Wars for charity. You could model how they do it and thus avoid the actual weigh ins. It actually make sense to do it like KW since you are trying to cover both Salt and Freshwater species.

Money going to a worthy cause is always a fantastic idea however if you want to get big participation then some sort of prizes should be offered.

You might want to reach out to the guys from KW and partner with them to create an annual charity event. 
They already have the structure to support your idea.
They already have sponsors and if you add in your sponsors then you might be able to get some very cool prizes which would certainty attract more participants.

I think that most Yakers would pony up $50 for a weekend long charity tournament.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I think this is a GREAT idea, and I like the thoughts of profits going to a local family/organization. I like the price range as well (appreciate the $50 for tandems!!), it's quite affordable. I also agree with the categories, and like the idea of most species caught (do giant pinnfish count?). You should definitely try for some sponsors to help with the overhead, thereby giving the beneficiaries more money to help out. (I hope this doesn't come across greedy but..) What about a different division for Lady anglers? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE having bragging rights against the guys, but I think it might draw in more of a diverse crowd and give some ladies a chance to shine as well. And yes, I do see the irony that I seem to be the only female yakker posting these days..HaHa! Again, thinking of you.. Otherwise, I'm all in for a tourney!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes! Yes! and well okay. I already have interst from several sponsors, nothing to big and crazy yet, but so far it is looking good. The KW idea is good, and has been proven. I will contact them for help/issues. If you guys want a 2day event, then I can do that. Heck, if you want it to be a week long that could be doable as well. 
HWT, I am going to have a category for the ladies, as well as a category for junior anglers, (thinking the cutoff age will be 14ish). I want the juniors to be sure and get door prizes for placing in their category(ies). 
Keep the ideas coming people.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Bump for the weekend crowd


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds awsome. Im in.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Two day and/or two weekend tourney would be fantastic and will minimize the impact of a bad weather day. Also, due to the current economy and the now unlikely event that Congress will get its act together, the lower the entry fees the better.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys, I'm still planning on doing this, so if anyone on here would like their business to be sponsors or if you want to contribute individually, (again, all proceeds are going to charity) or donate a door prize, please let me know. I have a few companies that are already on board and have sent/promised goodies. A big thing I am still looking for help with is ideas on a banquet hall or place to host the awards/recognition ceremony. Thank you again to all those that have shown interest and or voiced your opinions, and for those that have contacted via PM. It really does mean a lot and it helps more than you know.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know how you would go about getting them on board (as far as waiving park entry fees for all involved), but Big Lagoon State Park has a nice new amphitheater with loads of parking. It would make a hell of a weigh-in/awards banquet venue. If you haven't seen it since the re-build, you should go check it out. I think you'll fall in love with the possibilities...IF everybody doesn't have to pay to get into the park.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

Take fresh water out if this is going to based in pensacola....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree. Freshwater prolly wouldn't have much of a turnout.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Make sure to take note of the other yak tournies in town. GCKFA in spring and the Miller Lite tourny later on...halfway between the two would be awesome!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

lots of guys fishing the IFA as well, pay attention to the dates of those events. dont want your competitors out of town when your event is happening.


----------



## AngelaBarber (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice idea.....
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------



## AngelaBarber (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not in it to make a dime. I'm going to try and keep the cost as low as possible, but still have a decent program. Whatever money is raised and profitted will be forwarded to charity.
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

AngelaBarber said:


> I'm not in it to make a dime. I'm going to try and keep the cost as low as possible, but still have a decent program. Whatever money is raised and profitted will be forwarded to charity.
> http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


Looks like only for New Zeland, Australa, and S. Africa?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Had another idea...multi-fish divisions. 2 reds combined weight. 3-5 specks combined weight. It's something different.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

light tackle division plz....it would probably have to be limited to mono because of braids inaccuracy but still fun....biggest trout on 4lb mono for instance, or biggest bull red on 10lb


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I think the light tackle thing would be too easy/tempting to lie about lol. I know plenty of guys how would not hesitate to day they caught this fish on 4lb. Hell, my fishin buddy gets mad when I say I don't want to combine our fish to make a slam for the spring tourny. Some people just want the prize. I, for one, want to know I won this thing on my own.

"Teams" were mentioned earlier in the thread. I don't like the idea of having to compete against teams who can split up and fish different areas separately. Teams should stick to extended "points" tournies like kayak wars. I just don't think there's any place for teams in 1 or 2 day events.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> "Teams" were mentioned earlier in the thread. I don't like the idea of having to compete against teams who can split up and fish different areas separately. Teams should stick to extended "points" tournies like kayak wars. I just don't think there's any place for teams in 1 or 2 day events.


I agree. Tandem kayaks are okay but just can't compete against a whole team.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I want to keep the tandems, but I will rule out any "teams". The tandems are more in place for father/son, husband/wife, etc...in either canoes or double kayaks. The more I thought about the teams thing, i didn't really like it; not for this tourney anyhow. Light tackle is a good idea, but as mentioned, it would be really easy to fib. 
Oh, and I am trying to coordinate this between and around the other competitions to avoid any clashes.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Agreed...the tandems thing is a good idea. I am loving the idea of a 2 day event too. Nothing worse than catching a 22" trout and having to decide if it's big enough to keep. I'd love to be able to try'n top my first day's fish on the second day. The night fishing option for a yak tourny would be awesome as well.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Had another idea...multi-fish divisions. 2 reds combined weight. 3-5 specks combined weight. It's something different.



this is what kayakfishingclassics.com tournaments do. as does the 321 tournaments. people seem to like it.

cheers.
drew


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

timekiller said:


> I want to keep the tandems, but I will rule out any "teams". The tandems are more in place for father/son, husband/wife, etc...in either canoes or double kayaks. The more I thought about the teams thing, i didn't really like it; not for this tourney anyhow. Light tackle is a good idea, but as mentioned, it would be really easy to fib.
> Oh, and I am trying to coordinate this between and around the other competitions to avoid any clashes.


for the light tackle deal you could require same day as catch submittal and picture evidence at weigh in, this would hopefully preclude any temptations to stop by a tackle shop and re-spool with lighter line for submission, require a pic with the lure in the fish and have the pole ready for inspection at weigh in.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Drew Mixon said:


> this is what kayakfishingclassics.com tournaments do. as does the 321 tournaments. people seem to like it.
> 
> cheers.
> drew


I can't really get into the online photo tournies. Just something exciting about going to the weigh-in in person, so much more fun.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

For those that are/will be in the Kayak Wars competition next year, I just received word from OZ that the fish caught in this tournament will be allowed in KW....just in case there was any question about that.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I have made a website where you can register and/or donate directly to the different charities. I am also looking at having a more traditional weigh-in type tournament the last weekend, which will be June 21-22, 2014. I am still looking for places to have the weigh-in and awards ceremony, so any more ideas on that would be helpful. You can go to the website, and any feedback from that would be nice as well. Thank you again to all who have given their input and any ideas, it is appreciated.
http://gulfcoastfishingfrenzy.weebly.com/


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Pretty cool. I don't understand something though. What do you mean by "open to all legal gamefish" but "only applicable fish can win"? I love that you have panfish in there. Gives fw guys a chance to actually compete with sw fishermen...think I'll do both


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The points appear to show a little favoritism to the offshore guys. 15 points for a snapper over 18"? These days it would be harder to catch one under 18" lol. 20 points for a 24" dolphin is cool though, that's a good catch. Just seems like someone with a good snapper hole should win by default.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Yak, the all legal gamefish is a category in itself, (i.e. if you catch 5 different species of legal fish, and John Doe catches 4 different species of gamefish then you would place 1st in the "Overall Species" category regardless of size/points provided they meet the minimum length requirements)
Also, each fish will have it's own category. If you catch a 20" Speckled Trout and Jane Doe catches a 7" Bream...even though they are both 10 points, they will have their own respective category and placing. I did it this way because I know guys that only dedicate to catching one particular type of fish and they are darn good at it. If you have 50 points for bass, I don't want to lose just because I have 45 points for redfish.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

timekiller said:


> Yak, the all legal gamefish is a category in itself, (i.e. if you catch 5 different species of legal fish, and John Doe catches 4 different species of gamefish then you would place 1st in the "Overall Species" category regardless of size/points provided they meet the minimum length requirements)
> Also, each fish will have it's own category. If you catch a 20" Speckled Trout and Jane Doe catches a 7" Bream...even though they are both 10 points, they will have their own respective category and placing. I did it this way because I know guys that only dedicate to catching one particular type of fish and they are darn good at it. If you have 50 points for bass, I don't want to lose just because I have 45 points for redfish.


Oh...I was looking at it like kayak wars. Can we place in multiple categories?


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

It is similar to KW, but also different. Yes, you can place in multiple categories.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Something else I was wondering about...just an observation. The boundaries are within fifty miles of the gulf, yet smallmouth bass is on the list. I don't think there are any of those this far south...they're "yankee" bass


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol. They are a yankee fish, but I've seen some stranger things. I threw that in there, just in case someone wanted to fish the rivers and lucked up on a 6lb Smallmouth.


----------

